# Substitute for grapeseed oil in bath fizzies



## jess_adams24 (Nov 13, 2010)

I am experimenting with bath fizzies (failed last night as I got up this morning to big globs of fizzies) and trying another recipe today. It calls for grapeseed oil and I don't have any, do you think Sweet almond oil or Avacado oil will work for a substitute? I think it is just for moisturizing...

Thanks!


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 13, 2010)

I use sweet almond oil all the time, and they come out very nice.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2010)

I've never made bath fizzies with oil but I think you can use any oil you want. 

Do you know why your fizzies become "big globs"?


----------



## jess_adams24 (Nov 13, 2010)

I have no idea, but i think i used too much alcohol. It was my first time making them. They still work, but don't have any shape to them.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm sorry that happened to you. I've gotten a little heavy handed on the alcohol, too. I have a small batch of pink lumps in a baggie that I keep meaning to give to my youngest niece. She loves fizzies and she won't care if they're misshapen blobs.


----------



## queensh (Nov 14, 2010)

Olive oil is really good in bath bombs and it's easier to get than grapeseed although I have seen grapeseed oil in some grocery stores. I don't use any alcohol or witch hazel in my bath bombs and they are pretty sturdy and never have fallen apart.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2010)

queensh said:
			
		

> Olive oil is really good in bath bombs and it's easier to get than grapeseed although I have seen grapeseed oil in some grocery stores. I don't use any alcohol or witch hazel in my bath bombs and they are pretty sturdy and never have fallen apart.



What do you use to get them to adhere together?


----------



## queensh (Nov 14, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> queensh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The amount of oil that I use is enough to keep them together along with the other ingredients.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I mentioned earlier I've never used oil in fizzies so I didn't even think of oil. Smack my forehead. Doh!


----------



## queensh (Nov 14, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. I mentioned earlier I've never used oil in fizzies so I didn't even think of oil. Smack my forehead. Doh!



Oh I missed that you had posted that. The oils are very moisturizing to the skin which in the main thing I love about bath bombs. Plus the oil doesn't activate the citric acid like the other liquid ingredients like alcohol and witch hazel.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't even think about oils not activating the fizzies. Hmm, I may have to try oil in my next batch. Thanks for mentioning it. It's a good tip.


----------



## tubadubdub (Nov 14, 2010)

I've used sweet almond and it's worked out great. I've also used liquid shea. I just melt the butter and substitute, or add depending on how much moisture I want in my bombs. 

I ordered some coconut oil today and will report back if that works out well, too.


----------



## paillo (Nov 17, 2010)

tubadubdub said:
			
		

> I've used sweet almond and it's worked out great. I've also used liquid shea. I just melt the butter and substitute, or add depending on how much moisture I want in my bombs.
> 
> I ordered some coconut oil today and will report back if that works out well, too.



i'd never tried making these before, and now i'm hooked! i made a batch last night with sweet almond oil, shea butter, a little cab sauvignon, pink clay and cab sauv fragrance. sooo, sooo much fun! except i don't have any fun molds except a goblin ice cube tray


----------



## chefinblue (Nov 19, 2010)

I always use oil..doesn't matter what kind though I find some olive oils are too heavy in scent and are less neutral..I also don't use alcohol but use witch hazel instead.. are you using a spray bottle when you add your alcohol? That way you can't add too much really..just spritz then toss the mix quickly before it bubbles too much...squeeze it in your hand and see how it holds..then just spritz a bit more.. the oil helps bind them as others have said so you really don't need much liquid at all.

Have fun!


----------

